# Sweet Tooth Freebies



## maineharvest (Nov 1, 2011)

Just wanted to let yall know that Gypsi Nirvana Seed Botique is giving out free ten packs of Sweet Tooth 3.  I am so excited!  Are there any other Sweet Tooth lovers here?  I just placed an order only because I want the freebies.  :holysheep:


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet Tooth was my daily for the first 3 months of my first grow, which I had a clone from the pheno. Loved the smoke, but fubared the grow. Only got maybe an ounce out of the 5+ foot plant cause of a newbie mistake. Making hash out of the whole foxtailed plant. Haven't tried any yet. Pretty much a newb on genetics. Whats ST 3? From what I was told with my smoke, and clone was just that it's Sweet Tooth....


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 2, 2011)

It comes from Blueberry and Grapefruit genetics Ston loc.  Bred by Spice Of Life.

I know what you mean Puffin.  I really didnt have money to be ordering any seeds so I ordered some of the cheapest seeds at $17 pack.  So Im basically paying $17 for Sweet Tooth seeds and I dont even know if Ill grow the other seeds.


----------



## getnasty (Nov 2, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> It comes from Blueberry and Grapefruit genetics Ston loc. Bred by Spice Of Life.
> 
> I know what you mean Puffin. I really didnt have money to be ordering any seeds so I ordered some of the cheapest seeds at $17 pack. So Im basically paying $17 for Sweet Tooth seeds and I dont even know if Ill grow the other seeds.


Send em to me. 


-nasty


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2011)

Man I wish Nirvana sold Satori....that's really the only beans I am interested in but I wldnt mind getting a free 10 pack of ST3.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 3, 2011)

I ended up changing my order and I got Cannacopia's Genius x Deep Chunk instead of the cheapo beans.  Genius is part of the Brothers Grimm line and is supossed to be some top notch bud.  Anybody know what happened the The Brothers Grimm?  I requested the Sweet Tooth freebies and now Ive got my fingers crossed.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 3, 2011)

Good luck maine.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 4, 2011)

I got confirmation yesterday that my order made it out of their shipping department and is now in the mail.  They usually get here about five days after they mail it out.


----------

